# HOW LONG TILL MARTY'S



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is a little after midnight April First. 

IT IS EXACTLY 179+= DAYS TILL Marty's 10 Anniversary

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, I may actually be ahead of schedule this year!!! 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

How Long? 

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Long


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I printed out the months from my Microsoft office works calendar. I numbered the days backwards from the date. moving from one month to then next I missed a week. I have corrected the mistake so it is 178 days till Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

167 Days till Marty's


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By John J on 07 Apr 2012 04:53 AM 
172 Days till Marty's 
April = 23, May = 31, June = 30, July = 31, August = 31, September = 21. 167 days. It's not that hard.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't do it the easy way. And I can be a little harder 

I printed out the months between now and Sept. Each Month is a separate sheet.

I started with the day before Marty's Thursday then 20th as day one.

I then numbered the days backward to April 1st 

I made mistake between sheets.

I do this so that I have a calendar next to my computer with the depending day and a number. I can then quickly look at what the date is and it will tell me what the number of days to Mary's is.




JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

160 days till Marty's


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I let a computer figure it out. Except the script assumes it starts the stroke of midnight. I should change that.

http://www.outsidetrains.com

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

150 days till Marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

should I post a photo of what the RR looks like right now???? 
enough to make you cry.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matry,
I fear with the new found attraction to 1" that you have lost interest in 1/29. What can we do to help you through this tough Time !?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 27 Apr 2012 07:34 AM 
Matry,
I fear with the new found attraction to 1" that you have lost interest in 1/29. What can we do to help you through this tough Time !?


Paul,

I fear it's a "lost cause" for Marty now. Look at his "other" post regarding what 1" scale radii his curves should be.........for a steam engine! Yeek! Very cool.









NOTE avatar to the left.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

144 days Till Marty's Battery Powered Steam up. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

129 days till Marty's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Things are coming together at this end for the banquet, shirts and name tags. Marty has the logistics handled for the layout and vendor spots in the garages and 
the all important "Port-a-Potti's" (we'll have 2 this year)










The good news is that because of the change in banquet locations, we're able to hold pricing as it was last year. 


The only *"wrinkle"*, if you can call it that, is we're limited to 100 at the banquet. *PERIOD *and we already have 82 that have signed up. 


Reservation forms will be emailed in the next 2 weeks with all the payment deadlines for the banquet, shirts and name tags. 
I understand that the Best Western is booked but there are a number of other motels in the Nebraska City area. 

Do a Google for "Nebraska City Hotels" and you'll find them. Auburn has some nice smaller motels. 


As in years past, Marty's asked me to handle the reservations, shirt and name tag orders and the financial stuff.
Email me for additional input and if you haven't received the *"Official Reservation Form".* [email protected]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I just got your reservation form.

About these cool polo shirts, is the loco printed someplace where my bib or back strap won't cover it, or should I not bother ordering a shirt? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 15 May 2012 11:54 AM 
Stan, I just got your reservation form.

About these cool polo shirts, is the loco printed someplace where my bib or back strap won't cover it, or should I not bother ordering a shirt? 

Tom, this is what the shirt back will be..... 










If'n yer gonna wear the bibs, it may not show.


Name Tags


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok. Cool.

Most advertising shirts don't work for me









I'll get this reservation sent.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

When is the banquet? It doesn't say on the registration sheet. I assume there is no charge for the steamup itself unless you want a name tag.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 16 May 2012 03:07 PM 
When is the banquet? It doesn't say on the registration sheet. I assume there is no charge for the steamup itself unless you want a name tag. You're right, John... The time is not on the form... All the "FINAL" arrangements are not fully confrimed but it will be at 6 PM on Satuday evening Sept 22nd. Exact location will be published. 

And, you're right again, there is no cost to attend. Food is brought in for lunch during the days of the run and we all "throw" something in the "Donation" can to help cover the cost of that food and other expenses like the "Port-a-Potties", etc. 

The banquet, 10th Anniversary shirts and special name tags do have a cost as they are special order items. That's why the deadline so we can have them there for you when you arrive.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. That helps.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Received your email, John.... Gotcha down....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Link to * Marty's 2012 Registration Form*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

125 Days till Marty's battery powered steam up


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

116 days till Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

103 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is Tuesday, the 12th of June at 2:20 am. 

That Makes it exactly 100 days till Marty's Battery Powered Steam up 


JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

2:20 am - Are you Crazy? (Don't answer that.) For once I am still ahead of schedule (slightly) 

Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least you learned something in school. How to count.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS FRIDAY JUNE 22 

IT IS NOW EXACTLY 90 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP 


JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And a great time to get those reservations in.... There's only 60 days for the *banquet, shirt and name tag deadline*....[/b] 
Banquet admikssion is prepaid only by August 21th and we're gettin' full....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

90 days???????????????????? 

OH NO! 

I haven't even charged my batteries from last year. 

Better go fill the car with fuel as it will be time to head out before I know it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I worked alittle then burned brush piles. and mowed. I walked into the train shop and walked though a cob-web. then over to the workbench and it had webs, so sad, what does that tell you? 
work is killing my hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How many days now JJ? 

It better be soon so there's someone to take Marty to the hospital for the spider bites. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 24 Jun 2012 06:58 PM 
Today I worked alittle then burned brush piles. and mowed. I walked into the train shop and walked though a cob-web. then over to the workbench and it had webs, so sad, what does that tell you? 
work is killing my hobby. 
Don't feel too sad Marty......to little work can kill your hobby too.









JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ for got the count. Guess he needs to go back and refigure.







By the time they get to Martys he is liable to be rapped up in a cacone







Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, You're not trying to infer that in his old age, Marty is slowing down are you?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See, my life is out of control. Its almost 8PM and I just got in ,,from???? helping Carrie level out an area for the "grandkids",,AKA her's , swiming pool. 
I used my transit and stacked it in. 

OH, thats right?? I'm working many more hours.....she sees $$$$$$.. 

Scotty beam me up!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty beam me up!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be the last one , so if you've ever intended to come, might be good to make plans.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry!

Think positive.

Like how lonely will Marty be around the old homestead if all of us don't show up.

And where else could we ever have a chance to see JJ and Stan running trains on the same line?

Marty, keep the how going and we will come.

We all love you dude.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know with all the crash and burns these two folks have if Marty want's another one.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, the crash and burns are what we all come for. 

It's like NASCAR in 1:29th scale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How long is it now?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is Friday Morning about 2:45 am.... It is 83 days till Marty's


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it's still 83 days....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

74 now! 


Don't think I can hold my breath that long.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 70 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Gonna be our first time looking forward to being there


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS EXACTLY 60 DAYS TILL MARTY'S AND COUNTING 

HAVE YOU PACKED YET?


jj


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Jul 2012 07:17 AM 
IT IS EXACTLY 60 DAYS TILL MARTY'S AND COUNTING 

HAVE YOU PACKED YET?


jj 


No, but I have begun to save tow-sacks and pokes for packing.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We can just leave the trailer loaded from Chicago. Hope we will have to replenish some items.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have assembled a collection of Books on CD's of murder mysteries for the trip to and back.

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
But is your car ready for the trip?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

HOW IS MARTY HANDLING THE 105 DEGREE HEAT AND DROUGHT?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jfrank on 23 Jul 2012 08:44 AM 
HOW IS MARTY HANDLING THE 105 DEGREE HEAT AND DROUGHT? 


With oven mitts









JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 23 Jul 2012 08:24 AM 
JJ,
But is your car ready for the trip?

The Envoy has 280k miles on it. It is starting to show it's age

I bought a Chevrolet Silverado Pick up with extended cab and short stepside bed.

It has 90 K on it.

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Jul 2012 09:17 PM 
I have assembled a collection of Books on CD's of murder mysteries for the trip to and back.

JJ 
You read those while driving?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 23 Jul 2012 12:38 PM 
Posted By John J on 22 Jul 2012 09:17 PM 
I have assembled a collection of Books on CD's of murder mysteries for the trip to and back.

JJ 
You read those while driving




Why Not? People text while driving


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Sounds like your ride is a go. I was getting a little concerned about the Envoy after your stories from last year.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 23 Jul 2012 02:27 PM 
Posted By Torby on 23 Jul 2012 12:38 PM 
Posted By John J on 22 Jul 2012 09:17 PM 
I have assembled a collection of Books on CD's of murder mysteries for the trip to and back.

JJ 
You read those while driving




Why Not? People text while driving









I have a feeling you can barely Drive while Driving (at least that's what Stan tells me), better leave the texting and book reading to the passenger.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 23 Jul 2012 08:21 PM 
Posted By John J on 23 Jul 2012 02:27 PM 
Posted By Torby on 23 Jul 2012 12:38 PM 
Posted By John J on 22 Jul 2012 09:17 PM 
I have assembled a collection of Books on CD's of murder mysteries for the trip to and back.

JJ 
You read those while driving




Why Not? People text while driving









I have a feeling you can barely Drive while Driving (at least that's what Stan tells me), better leave the texting and book reading to the passenger. 
Remember When we went to the Convention in Kansas City Stan did the navigating. WE made so many U turns that Gloria Garmin got car sick and threw up on the dashboard.

JJ


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost Ready JJ!! 58 days to go?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody has posted here in 2 days? Where's your sense of anticipation?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will be driving this year. I will be bringing about twenty used 40 foot cars to sell at bargain prices. And since we are driving I can bring something to run!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sadly I must report that My Gloria Garmin device has died. Evidently the thought of Stan navigating again was too much for her Lithium Ion battery and she gave up the ghost. No amount of pushing of the "ON" button would cause her little screen to light up. The 220 volts I applied to the USB port trying to shock her into working seemed to be of no help what so ever. 

Well It is off to Cabellas to get a replacement for her. 


JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez JJ,you don't know your way to Marty's by now?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 26 Jul 2012 07:38 PM 
Geez JJ,you don't know your way to Marty's by now?
That's why I ride with him, Paul.... He sleeps most of the way, Gloria tells him when to turn and it's my job to keep things calm....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's* your explanation eh? 


Seems to me there's foul play afoot.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Aug is almost here which means time to focus on cleaning up the RR and finding the track. 
Lots has died up and died around here. 
I have around 6 weeks , plus work, plus remodeling a house. plus rentals. 
I think I have become involved in too much. 
Most of this is suppose to help me to retire, but it may kill me before. 
I have said this before 

( If you see something you want to buy at a reasonable price , I will probably sale it.) 
doesn't start till you arrive in Sept. I need to thin down. The RR that is.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 50 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Marty could use a little help getting the railroad landscape and track ready for the September crowd. If I was closer I'd be up there helping but 1750 miles is a bit far.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I fear Marty has out grown little G scale... he's got his feet wet in One inch with perhaps a tilt towards 1.5.... 

Anybody got a 1:29 Schnabble (sp?, boy that looks soooo wrong) car so he can ride along? That might help. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS SATURDAY AUGUST 11TH. 

THAT MEANS IS IT 40 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

Charge your batteries boys. 


JJ


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

woooo hoo ! JJJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(Whew!) Glad I took your advice and checked my batteries! A couple of them were almost too low to recharge! Fortunately, I was able to get them to accept charging after six or seven tries... the good news is that, once they _ did_ accept a charge, everything looks good! I even was able to get my layout up and running for the first time in a year so I was able to run trains again! I'm looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are getting back in the groove Steve, should feel good!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody's posted in 8 days? Goodness, you all must have been to the convention.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having trouble deciding what to bring. Knowing that this may probably be the last one and that _ everyone_ is planning to attend making the available space to stage rather crowded, should I just bring an Annie, a battery boxcar, a combine and caboose and call it good or should I go all out and bring my entire San Juan seven car passenger train pulled by my K 27? I suppose I could bring both and if it's too crowded, just run the Annie or maybe the Connie... The main reason for bringing the entire passenger train is that Marty's is about the only place I can run it in it's entirety! Of course, parking it on a siding would be out of the question! Hmm.....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got the same decisions to make. 

I'm bringing my Dash 9 again. 

But should I bring my 4 USAT Passenger cars, a short frt consists or just plan to pull some of Marty's frt cars again this year. 

Decisions Decisions.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy you mind i pulled your passenger cars?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
at the club meeting Wayne was talking about bring the clubs portable staging yard to park some trains on.
Parking is limited and folks need to share and not bring everything they own.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Aug 2012 03:55 PM 
Steve
at the club meeting Wayne was talking about bring the clubs portable staging yard to park some trains on.
Parking is limited and folks need to share and not bring everything they own.




So.......I should tank the 20 ft van trailer back to the rental place









Well I really wasn't going to bring everything.....There was two flats and a box car that needs Kadee's I wasn't going to bring them










JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is August 21st at 2 am. That means 



YOU HAVE EXACTLY 30 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 


jj


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan you sure can pull my passenger cars


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a different way of looking at the time till Marty's. It is now just three weeks until the big day!

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

19 days till Marty's 

I am still looking for the knob for my Air Wire Controller


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 Aug 2012 03:08 AM 



So.......I should tank the 20 ft van trailer back to the rental place









Well I really wasn't going to bring everything.....There was two flats and a box car that needs Kadee's I wasn't going to bring them










JJ 
So I guess I shouldn't bring my 50+ coal hoppers either?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
How could you lose a knob? If you relly need one try this.
http://www.radioshack.com/search/in...b&sr=1


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah JJ, Paul is RIGHT! Radioshack have alot knob replacement you look for! yester i want to radioshack pick up more heatstrink tube i need for my turbine i saw alot knob repartment. and alot any small size knob....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
If its for your RF1300,this one is the same size. http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...Id=2102830
And you get TWO in case you have another accidental loss.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Richard (R.Snyder),
Are you going to have your layout in Auburn open for those of us traveling north to Marty's? I stopped by there last year and had a great time.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ How many days is it??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard 
WILL HAVE IT OPEN. he can give details Live steamers ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Terry Jackson on 04 Sep 2012 02:42 PM 
JJ How many days is it?? 


TODAY IS TUESDAY SEPT 4TH AND THERE ARE 16 MORE DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

JJ


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Yes, my railroad will be open during Marty's event. I am having a primarily live steam steamup on Thursday, but anyone is welcome.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to running lots of steam. 
See you all soon.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How many of you travelers will be using the Southern Route to all points East, namely Marty's coming up?? 

I was thinking of I-10 across AZ and NM and such... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
If you don't mind, I was thinking of bringing my entire "San Juan" passenger train and running it as I have never been able to run the entire thing on my layout (due to a stupid clearance issue with my trestle and my Pagosa Springs car.) I was thinking sometime late Saturday morning unless you plan to be over at Marty's at that time...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 04 Sep 2012 09:22 PM 
How many of you travelers will be using the Southern Route to all points East, namely Marty's coming up?? 

I was thinking of I-10 across AZ and NM and such... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
I am leaving Monday from New River Arizona. Just North of Phoenix . I will be taking I 17 to I 40. I 40 over to Tucumcari NM. From Tucumcari I will take 54 up through the Pan Handle of Texas and Oklahoma. 

To Wichita KS....from there Up 35 to Topeka. Then 75 straight up to Marty's 75 goes right past Marty's and into down town Nebraska City NB, right at the corner of Walk and Don't Walk 

Should be there some time Wed Afternoon 

JJ


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, I will look forward to it. Feel free to run whether I am here or not. 
Richard


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We're leaving on the 16th... 

AZ 169 to I-17 North to Verde Valley, AZ 260 East to US 87 North to Winslow. 

I-40 East to ABQ, I-25 North the Santa Fe overnight. 

I-25 North to Walensburg, CO 10 East to La Junta. US 50 East to Dodge City overnight. (1:1 Trains most of the way)

US 50 East to KS 156 Northeast to I-70 East to Topeka. US 75 North to the Best Western in Nebraska City. Arrive Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok,Ill play too. We will be leaving from Gig Harbor Washington on the 17th up to I-90 and then east all the way to Buffalo Wyoming,then south and east on I-25 to 26. Then south and east again to I-80 at Ogallala Nebraska to Lincoln and 2 to Nebraska City. Nebraska City on the 20th or early the 21st depending on how much sightseeing we do on the way. East of North Platte Nebraska there is a town called Cozad,any relation I wonder? The return trip will be through SW Colorado for some sightseeing and hopefully fall colors. Also a stop in Ely Nevada to see the Nevada Northern.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I'm leaving out of Winter Park Florida on the 417 west to the Florida Turnpike north to I-75. 
I-75 north through Atlanta Ga, to I-24 in Tenn towards Chattanooga/Nashville. 
From there it's I-24 to I-57 North to I-64 west to I-70 W to I-64 again. 
Then I-70 west to I-435 north to I-29 

I'm looking at two 12 hour days or possibly one long 14-16 hour day followed by a shorter day on Thursday.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave on the 20th take highway 63 south to I-90 west to I-35 south to Ankeny to stop and see Mike Kidmann's place the I-80 west to Omaha. Spend the night with family then south on 75 to Marty's place on Friday the 21st. Will only be ther for the day though then back to Omaha to my Aunt's place.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I travel I-80 east all the way to Lincoln and then get on highway 2 to Nebraska City that 12 hour drive. but we staying on Sidney, NE for one night then get back on I-80 east.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok.....How long to get from Denver to Marty's by car?

There is something brewing unless the pilot light goes out. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
According to the AAA online trip planer it is 7 hours 50 minutes and 534 miles to Nebraska City. Thats using I-76,I-80 and Hi-2.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the AAA online trip planer 

Just a word of warning to first timers using on-line trip planners or GPS directions. Most, if not all, electronic trip planners tell users as a last step to take county road M east one mile to Marty's. That road is little more than a cow path. It is better to take either CR K or CR King if coming from the north or CR N if coming from the south. 

Bill


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Never use road M, mud road 
use N road. or King road.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I can attest to that!! ($7.00 later at the car wash...)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Sep 2012 09:19 AM 
Never use road M, mud road 
use N road. or King road. 

Question.. Is there any place to land in the corn feild or maybe nearest airstrip?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

You can land your plane in the field under the bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yes ,airport is 1 mile west of us. I see the blinking light from our bedroom. Small planes 
woow, the trees have really grown since then.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeez, I weas really looking forward to coming, but unfortunately I had to attend another function that I cant get out of.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Sep 2012 05:16 PM 
yes ,airport is 1 mile west of us. I see the blinking light from our bedroom. Small planes 
woow, the trees have really grown since then. 

Got a name on the airport.. Need to know how many feet it has counting toes.. . Then get a hold of Nicky for calk's and ck with him due to his is larger. Thats if his and our get out of modifyed repairs. lol.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you see Russia from your front porch? 

;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Sep 2012 05:53 PM 
Can you see Russia from your front porch? 

;-) 


NO... The house faces West.....How ever you can see Canada from the roof of the steam up bay on the north side of the train shed. 

JJ


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be driving in sometime on Thursday, to see if the layout needs a little primping and if not, to make sure my locos still work. Directions are fairly easy: 
Go south on the rock road until you hit the highway. I'll wash the car the next time we get a good rain (by leaving it outside). The last time it got a good wash was the end of June. 
Turn left and follow the highway awhile until the turn to go north to Marty's. Be sure to dodge all of the grain trucks. Because of the drought where I live, they've been harvesting corn for a couple of weeks already. Some fields that usually make 150 bushels/acre might get a third of that. Nebraska City has had a couple of monsoons that missed us completely - I'm looking forward to seeing some green grass! 
Total driving time, maybe a couple of hours if we stop someplace to gas up.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving early Wednesday morning. Should be in Neb. by Thursday afternoon.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

See you all soon!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

12 DAYS TILL MARTY'S. 

You Packed yet ?

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on the RR. Richard and I will focus on steam track this after noon.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Will be there Thursday afternoon or evening.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, you are one of the new ballasters then...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there sometime Wednesday afternoon.....Got something to do Thursday Morning....See you Thursday afternoon 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget Richards thing all day Thrusday. 
Sunday the 16th I think, I plan to spend all day doing track work and sticks, wind always makes a mess.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 12 05 AM MONDAY SEPT 10TH. IT IS 10 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 




BRING EXTRA BATTERIES.....YOU MAY NOT NEED THEM BUT SOMEONE ELSE MIGHT.


JJ


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I can ballast! I can use the exercise.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, if you like to ballast and you need the exercise, I'm inviting you to the Gateway Garden Railroad's annual picnic this Sunday at Andy Clarke's. With the recent gully washers we have had, I'm sure there's lots of roadbed repairs required.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It 8 day Left to Marty.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SEVEN DAYS PEOPLE. COUNT THEM 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, SEVEN. TILL MARTY'S 


I can hardly wait. 


JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, it's less than a week JJ








I never count the day your on. But for most of us, it's like 5 or 6 days being the travel time to get there








For me, I still need to make reservations for accomidations yet (will do today). I may be staying somewhere in MO about less than 100 miles to the SE of Marty's. I should be able to drive 850 miles in one sitting, but will need a recharge after that. Today I need to compile a list of what I will bring for sale, then post it and start packing it. I also need to open up this 51 ft express reefer and get it set up for battery and R/C. So I got lots to do aside from the everyday things around the house. Mrs. Rocky's B-day is Wednesday too







Thank goodness I got most of her gifts save one big one. She may have to wait until after the event for that. I plan to pack and leave ASAP on Thur. morning. Maybe I will get to Marty's by Fri. afternoon to set up my table. I'll be there on Sat. for sure. One needs to put it all in God's hands to make it all work









Rocky


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There are so many people making the trip to Marty's this year and almost _all_ of them are planning to bring something to run (well, _duh! _Tell us something we don't know!) As impressively large as Marty's layout is....it's still going to be crowded and people are going to have to be patient and considerate! Two years ago, I didn't get over to the layout until the middle of Saturday morning and there was no place open to set up a train to run. Not surprising as it had been raining and now it had stopped and everybody wanted to run at the same time. 

There is a pseudo-tradition whereby the ones that show up early (i.e. the "track gang") set up and park their trains in the shop. It's a good idea and I couldn't agree more! This isn't referring to them. My problem was that people were parking their engines in the staging area outside _and leaving!_ I came back every half hour or so to see if the staging areas were clearing and they never did! Even after the banquet in the dark _the staging areas were still completely full of "parked" trains!!_ I didn't get to run a single train! While I still had fun, the weekend was not one of the best I had attended! 

Why the rant? For all I know it was fixed last year! The reason I bring it up is because there are going to be a lot of people that might not have attended one of these events. We all hear stories of monster trains running around the layout. We see pictures and it looks as if the layout goes on forever. Expectations may be a little high for some. I originally thought to bring my 1:20 San Juan consist but after thinking it over, I am just going to bring a couple of engines and a short four car train. It will be easy to stage and it will fit on a siding. Heck, half the fun is running the train over the layout but the other half is seeing what everybody else has brought! Just remember that there's going to be a _lot_ of people wanting to run so be considerate of others and _please_ don't park your train in the staging area and leave to do something else (except the Porta-Potty of course.) It will allow others a chance to enjoy this fantastic weekend too!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, I'm looking Forward to see you buddy


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to bring Katy and one car. Marty has lots of cars a person can pull behind a train. Weather looks great nice and cool. Marty ! Is the barbecue place down town still open?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Alight, The Russian and I WILL be coming for sure !!!








There were issues at finding a place to say that would accept cats







But I'll have to drive a little further North to the edge of Omaha for accomidations. 30 miles is nothing to drive back and forth if the trip itself was going to be just shy of 950 miles. Booked thru the weekend so I'll be around on Sunday too , leaving on the return on Monday









I'm still working on the sales list, so be patient








I'll be bringing my 1929 Empire Builder to run with the award winning P-2 Mountain and 10 heavyweights. Running or not, it comes with.

That is all for now...
Gotta take Mrs. Rocky out to lunch and shopping










ps. Marty, I'll call you later tonight.
I may not get there early enough to help set-up, but I'll be there to help clean up









Rocky


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Rocky 

ARE YOU THERE YET? 

See you soon, Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

FOUR ( 4 ) DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

I am going to get a late start. For some stupid reason I can not move money from one savings account to my checking account.

I just got all new Debit cards. Heaven only knows what Wells Fargo did.

I have to go to the bank in the morning and find out what is wrong The open at 9 AM 

WE ARE NOT AMUSED. 


JJ 


PS I never have trouble with Wells Fargo till a Human is involved. Then things go to **** quickly.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm on the way, now at the Il. RR Museum in Union, Il. Rode the Nebraska Zephyr today in honor of the upcoming special event

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve brings up a good point.
One of my many duty's is keep an eye on TRACK HOGS. 
YOU need to take turns.
Plus those who tie up the work benches with all their stuff.

See as we share this stuff, you'll find out bigger is NOT better.
We can have 50 people here and it seems empty, but you get 50 people tring to run trains then its another story.
I have had folks tell me, I drove all this way, I should get to run as much as I want.
That would be true if it was just a couple of you.

Same with dealers, I invite you here (or you ask to come) to attend and enjoy your self and make contacts. I never said you will make a lot of money..

This brings up "feelings" in me that re-enforce me wanting to stop. AND not do this any longer.
the goal is fellowship and hands on learning.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Even on the 1:1 RRs.....They don't get to run as much as they want.

I set up my little train.... A few cars and a switcher engine. Squeeze out into traffic... spot some cars here and there.....to the the Grain elevator and move some cars there. Then go park. Go shoot the manure with some of the guys. Go back out and Retrieve the cars bring them back to the yard.....Park .......Shoot some more Manure.... Go move some more cars......I do more shooting then I do running. 

I have always had a good time.

You just work around the people.

I am only bringing my NW-2s this year. Oh Yea and Chicken Man Maybe a caboose 

That's it 

Don't tell Burch....I think I am going to get a Air Wire Xmitter. The latest. 

Anyone seen my knob off my old one.?

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I will bring my two T5000's. You can try one. And a little birdie has told me that there might be one on the raffle table. I'm all packed with lots of real nice cheap cars for JJ to buy. Even four G.N. boxcars for Rocky. As they say in Arizona JJ counrty, WE RIDE AT DAWN. I-90 to Missoula.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Would it not be wise to schedule time slots for folks to run the mainline(s) ??? This will be my first time to come and I hope to run my train once while there is good light for taking pictures, video and such. 

I am coming mostly to meet folks I've chatted with on line here, but never met and to see those who I've met before at the shows and such. But I had no idea that it's becoming a "Free for all"







Some folks should show more respect for Marty and others. I do plan to bring a small table and sell some cars and parts, but I don't want to cause a problem. If it is a problem, maybe I just shouldn't come. But I would like to come. I look at it as a social event and maybe show off the large steamer I built to run it with the custom heavyweights I done. Yes I have some stuff to sell and at a most reasonable price too. That helps pay for the expense of coming. I hope I don't have to use the work tables. My table should be fine in case I have any repairs or whatever. I mostly look forward to sitting back and visting with folks, that's what it's all about I thought







Well my battery car is almost done, then I clean and work on the loco making sure it and the battery car are happy together and I got to pack things up yet. Things are sorta on schedule (I hope)









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Why that's real nice of you Paul







If they're custom, I guess I'll have to buy them too








Look forward to meeting you too. Mikey G has said lots of great things about you over the years. 
It'd be nice if he showed up at Marty's, but if he's coming, don't tell me. I like surprises









Rocky


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a shame that people expect to make a killing selling...greed is a mighty thing! Monopolizing the layout is selfish..plenty of time to run if everyone takes turns.

I have never had any trouble..at Marty's Steam Up.....it is also a shame that people make him want to stop holding this event because many people look forward to it every year!

Maybe it should be held on an invite basis only this way you can control who and how much comes........it's a shame that this is the last year..you all will miss it, and what makes it worse, it is because of greedy sellers and selfishness on the part of people running trains...shame!

Dealers that come to a small event like this knowing that there will be "bargin tables", should have realized that the "bargin tables", would cut into profits from higher priced brand new items that Depreciate in value as soon as you walk out the dealers doors!

Why would ANYONE buy new when you can get a pretty decent item at a bargain price......seems he really has moved on........

Bubba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats happened here that all of a sudden things are getting stressed? I have been to three or four of these get togethers and have never observed any problems. Everyone just seems to be having a good time. I think we may be introducing trouble where there really is none. Just relax and have fun. We are all guests of Marty and Carrie and should respect that.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It wasn't my intention to bring up a whole can of worms. All I was doing is relating a problem that occurred two years ago which can be easily corrected if people realize that the problem exists! Rather than somebody getting their nose bent out of joint being told "not to be a track hog" _at_ the event, I was merely giving a "heads up" to everybody more as a friendly reminder ahead of time! Marty, I'm sorry I brought up the subject if it is reminding you why you are getting tired of having these battery steam-ups! Remember, many people have heard tremendous things about this gathering and this layout and expectations are understandably high. Like it or not, you've become the victim of your own success! These battery steam-ups have become one of the premier largescale annual events _in the nation _and no, I'm NOT exaggerating! It's always good for those of us that are not very used to running on shared trackage to remember the etiquette of running trains at gatherings like this. Almost everyone I have met has been wonderful! These are some great people that share a passion for largescale trains and I have no doubt that, had they known what was happening two years ago, they would have immediately corrected the situation! Let's not blow this out of proportion please! This was just a frienly reminder that we all have to keep in mind that space may be at a premium and that we will have to be extra mindfull of courtesy towards others so that everyone can have a great experience! That's all.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J. are you there yet?








Y'all have fun now ya hear.

See ya in November

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Putting this event on is a astronomical amount of work. It is time consuming on top of it. I can see Marty getting tired after all these years. 

Marty is on the go from the arrival of the first Idiot ( Me or Stan) the the last Idiot leaves ( Me or Stan) 

You have not idea how much I look forward to this annual Road trip and get together.

Meeting with all you people who have become close friends.

It is really going to be a let down not making the trip in 2013.

This makes me sad







See you soon JJ 

i


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Those of you that can and have the room might bring a few lawn chairs for people to relax in. And JJ I'm gonna mis the stories about all your critters that live around you like sneeky snake etc.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am on my way.........9:30 am AZ time Sept 17th 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ALRIGHT, I'm all packed and heading out the door. 

See you all soon at Marty's


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are we there yet? 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas any more!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's okay, the Wizard flew in from Omaha...
Oh and by the way, if anybody is still counting, it's _0 DAYS!!!_ (For those of you in Rio Linda that means it's started.)
Pictures that I have taken will be posted when I get back on Sunday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

so it's minus .5 days to marty's


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No Greg, it is afternoon at Marty's now!!!!!!!! 

:~} 

Sorry - had tooooo!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And now, ...................................................... 

... we wait for the pix!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

make that minus 14 hours 5 minutes


----------

